# [V] PC Spiele / DVD´s



## Civi- (26. Oktober 2010)

*[V] PC Spiele / DVD´s*

*PC Spiele:*

-  Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars: Kane Edition (FSK 1  + Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield Gold Edition
Spiel, DVD und Verpackung sind in einem fast neuwertigen Zustand. Preis: 15 Euro+ Versand

*DVDs:*

-  Ghost Ship  (ungeschnittene FSK 18 Edition mit 3d Cover)      Preis: 10+ Versand
-  Fight Club  (FSK 1        Preis: 5 Euro+ Versand
-  Bad Boys 2  (2 DVDs Extended Edition FSK 1      Preis: 5 Euro+ Versand
*
--> Alle DVDs gibts im Paket für 15 Euro+ Versand !*


Bei Interesse PM an mich


----------



## Civi- (12. November 2010)

*AW: [V] PC Spiele / DVD´s*

preisupdate


----------

